# Thorondor



## redline2200 (Dec 22, 2003)

A simple question I have: What ever happened to Thorondor?

I am sure he didn't die, and he more than likely still lives in Aman with Manwë, but can anyone give me any quotes or info about his "retirement"? Because we obviously hear very little about him after the War of Wrath ( If I remember correctly that is his last mention  .) Did Tolkien ever write anything of him after the War of Wrath? Thanks ahead of time for the responses.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

you are talking about Thorondor the Lord of Eagles? who says he didn't die? Only Elves are said to be immortal, Thorondor was after all an animal, albeit a special kind. But it is said that Gwaihir was a descendant of Thorondor and the great eagles of the First Age. I'm sure Thorondor just died of old age..


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2003)

I've always seen Eagles, or at least Thorondor and Gwaihir, to be Maiar of Manwë incarnated as eagles. There is some mention of this in the Silmarillion, but I can't find that quote now. I see Manwë's Eagles (of whom Thorondor was the chief) as a sort of equivalent for Yavanna's Onodrim, or Ents; Maiar incarnated into a certain form to serve a certain purpose designed by one of the Valar.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Dec 23, 2003)

> When the Children awake, then the thought of Yavanna will awake also, and it will summon spirits from afar, and they will go among the _kelvar_ [fauna] and the _olvar_ [flora], and some will *dwell therein*, and be held in reverence, and their just anger shall be feared.


_The Silmarillion_, _Quenta Silmarillion_, Chapter 2 Of Aulë and Yavanna [My bold]


----------

